# using test/deca for over 5 months and NO RESULTS



## bigekv528i (Jun 18, 2015)

while in Afghanistan was 220lbs prior and all the food I can eat.
first cycle of test E used 3yrs ago.  started 500mg/wk and went up to 1000mg/week with zero results.


now 235lbs been eating 6-8 meals/day for the past 3yrs and hit the gym usually 6-7 days a week.  im not a small guy but I don't think I am huge but  everyone thinks im a pretty big guy.
started straight test E about 5months ago.  with 2 injections per week totaling 500mg/wk then after 4-5 weeks upped to 750/wk.   no gains at all.
added deca to the mix about 2 months ago.  2 injections per week 500mg/test E & 500mg/deca.  have been running that almost 2 months now and again zero gains.

the person who gets the gear for me ran test E the same way I did, solo and put on 20lbs in 2 months and I eat twice as much as he does.  That same person hooked me up with gear for another friend and that friend in less than 2 months has put on 22lbs.

my buddy that put on the 22lbs says you have to pyramid, my other friend disagrees.  Also currently online nothing shows pyramiding.  everything shows 1 specific amount and its the same amount used every single week.  

its hard to think the gear is bullshit if the other 2 guys are getting pretty quick gains.  the gear is from BIO medical group and the gear we are all using is all from that same place.

ANYONE have legit advice????


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 18, 2015)

1. I was in Baghdad and got HG Iranian adrol and organon test/deca amps and blew the **** up so whoever you got your shit from in afghanaland screwed you
2. Never heard of pyramid
3. If your getting gear from your buddies and their seeing results from the same shit your using and your not getting anything then your so called buddies could be getting the vials, taking out the gear, then putting regular oil in your vials and selling them to you. I've seen that a lot in the army.


----------



## bigekv528i (Jun 18, 2015)

the buddy that got it for me (coworker) the one using straight test literally goes straight to his supplier and comes straight back.  (while at work)  my other buddy that gained the 22lbs.  I got the gear from the coworker and shipped it to him.  that's why im kinda aggravated.  we are literally all using the same gear but results are all different with me at the bottom of the totem pole.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 18, 2015)

Have you ever gotten blood work done? Just to be sure its legit...


----------



## bigekv528i (Jun 18, 2015)

that's a negative


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 18, 2015)

bigekv528i said:


> that's a negative



I would start there brother. If you dont get blood work done all you will ever be able to do is speculate. 

Go to privatemdlabs.com and order the female hormone panel...its like 62$....51 with a coupon code.


----------



## bigekv528i (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks.  Sorry for being a novice.  this is what I found on that site.

Female Comprehensive Hormone Panel Add to Wishlist $356.99


----------



## Sledge (Jun 18, 2015)

Hmm. Work out 6-7 days a week? What kind of training? How long are your workouts? Also, what kind of pins are you using?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 18, 2015)

bigekv528i said:


> Thanks.  Sorry for being a novice.  this is what I found on that site.
> 
> Female Comprehensive Hormone Panel Add to Wishlist $356.99



Not the comprehensive panel. You want the female hormone panel. Better bet is to go to labsmd.com and get the same test. It'll use a sensitive assay for the total testosterkne oanel


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 18, 2015)

Wow weird. Are their flip tops on the vials you have to pop off?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 18, 2015)

Anyone taking 1g of test will see gains even in a caloric deficit.


----------



## bigekv528i (Jun 18, 2015)

usually 4-5 days lifting and the rest cardio.  I have bad knees so I cant lift as heavy as I use to so recently I have been doing legs 2 a week.  im in the gym about 1-1/2hrs.  I have gone from 190lbs to 235-240lbs in 7yrs naturally.  id say my training is pretty decent.   pins, I use 22gage 1-1/2

I can definitely say the training and nutrition can not be the issue.  I meal prep on sundays about 6 meals a day depending on if I throw shakes in or not, measure everything out with a scale and take in an average of 5k cal/ day.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 18, 2015)

Cobra nailed it.  Blood test is the only way to know 100%.

The fact you that you've had the same result from 2 cycles your first 3 years ago and your recent experience it would seem time to eliminate any middle men in your transactions.  Your so called buddie are taking your money and you dont sound like your getting what your ordering.


----------



## Milo (Jun 18, 2015)

Somethin fishy. It's not news to have service members screw each other over. I got bent over for $300 worth of Tren when I was in.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 18, 2015)

You want THIS test from LabsMD. 

The description:

Description:
***Both MALES and FEMALES order this panel, please be sure to enter the gender that you want reference ranges for when placing your order, as each gender has different reference ranges for these tests. *** 
Menopause is the time in a woman's life when menstruation stops permanently. Most women go through menopause between ages 45 and 55. In the US the average age for menstrual periods to stop completely is 51. 

This panel will help diagnose the onset of menopause. 
Significant deviations from the normal range may require further evaluation by your physician.

Includes:
-Complete Blood Count / CBC (includes Differential and Platelets): WBC, RBC, Hemoglobin, Hematocrit, MCV, MCH, MCHC, RDW, Platelet Count, MPV and Differential (Absolute and Percent - Neutrophils, Lymphocytes, Monocytes, Eosinophils, and Basophils) 
-Comprehensive Metabolic Profile ( includes eGFR ): Albumin, Albumin/Globulin Ratio (calculated), Alkaline Phosphatase, ALT, AST, BUN/Creatinine Ration, Calcium, Carbon Dioxide, Chloride, Creatinine with GFR Estimated, Globulin (calculated), Glucose, Potassium, Sodium, Total Bilirubin, Total Protein, Urea Nitrogen 
-Estradiol 
-Follicle-Stimulating Hormone (FSH) 
-Luteinizing Hormone (LH) 
-Testosterone Total LC/MS/MS (This testosterone test will also provide results when the total testosterone value is >1500.)

Patient Instructions: Patient should fast for 12 hours preceding collection of specimen. If using a testosterone cream please be sure you have not rubbed any into the antecubital area of your arm for the last 24 hours as it can give elevated results.

Categories: Hormones and Metabolism, Female Specific Tests, Infertility Testing

Price: $72.99 Add To Cart


----------



## j2048b (Jun 18, 2015)

yeah hahah "friends" especially in the service, is not the same as FRIENDS, whom uve known for ur entire life, sure some do end up being legit, but very far and few between,

BLOOD WORK MY "FRIEND" and after that buy ur reeal gear from someone else.... cause ur about to turn italian shooting all that olive oil bro....


----------



## bigekv528i (Jun 19, 2015)

Transcend2007

crazy thing is m coworker got the gear all 3 of us are using, which I shipped to another buddy but I am the only one who is not getting results.  at least the scale is not showing anything.  it is the damndest thing


----------



## bigekv528i (Jun 19, 2015)

turn Italian.....that funny!!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 19, 2015)

Do bloods as everyone recommended to rule out the bunk gear possibility.
Once done, if you're gear is good you'll have to work on your diet.
Gear won't add weight, except may be a few pounds of glycogen and water. Food will make you bigger, whether you're on gear or not.


----------



## bigekv528i (Jun 19, 2015)

I am going to show my ignorance here so bare with me.  So I buy this test....and then what?   Am I supposed to draw my own blood?  is this a do it your self test??  Not much info on the web site


----------



## bigekv528i (Jun 19, 2015)

thanks...I am working on the blood test part....but believe me I eat a lot. I eat every 2.5 hrs!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 19, 2015)

normally during your payment process they will have you pick a lab they operate with that is near you. Then you will print out some requisition papers and just bring them into the lab when you get time. This is how it works with privatemdlabs anyway, that's the only one Ive ever used. I always go right away in the am because fasting during the day blows ass.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 19, 2015)

bigekv528i said:


> thanks...I am working on the blood test part....but believe me I eat a lot. I eat every 2.5 hrs!!



At 235 you obviously need to eat a lot just to maintain mass. The point is not to eat "a lot" but to be in calories excess. If you don't consume more calories than you burn you won't grow, gear or not. Gear will simply accelerate the rate at which you transform these extra cals into muscle, assuming that your macros are right.


----------



## bigekv528i (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks cobra.  Drawing my own blood and playing mad scientist did not seem fun.


----------



## bigekv528i (Jun 19, 2015)

yeah, it is a crazy weighing my meals and adding everything up.


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 19, 2015)

Infantry87 said:


> 2. Never heard of pyramid



He is talking about they pyramid training style.  I use the reverse pyramid style, myself.  That is where you do each set to failure and you do 5 sets per exercise (only 4 for some muscle groups).   I do 15 reps, then 4, then 6, then 8, then 20.  Each set of reps is done to failure, as I said.

I am not sure exactly how the standard pyramid exercise routine is setup.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 19, 2015)

Just a thought, but how big are your buddies?  Perhaps the gear is low dosed or bunk and nobody is getting results from the gear, but the others are eating more and putting on more mass that way (and placebo effect makes them think it's the gear)...it's a long shot, but you seem to be pretty big and therefore would need to eat more than some 165lb dude to put on mass.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes something does sound fishy you should be feeling different and looking different to a certain extent. You are a big guy and diet does play a huge role in growth. My opinion is something is not right with your gear it's either fake or really underdosed being 2 months in you should notice a difference. Are you running anything for your estrogen? Are you getting itchy nips or any estrogen related sides? Get lab work done only sure way to tell. Good luck!!!


----------



## holsdad (Jun 21, 2015)

bigekv528i said:


> yeah, it is a crazy weighing my meals and adding everything up.



just get gear from somewhere else and try it.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 21, 2015)

I would chalk this one as a loss find a new legit source. Do your research and have patience. Wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 21, 2015)

5 months bro? I think it's about time to stop pinning the bunk gear, because there's two scenarios here - It's either real and your diet & training is fuccked (in which case you should stop wasting good gear and learn the basics first) - OR - it's bunk (in which case you should still stop)


----------



## bigekv528i (Jun 22, 2015)

THANK EVERYONE for all the suggestions


----------



## HDH (Jun 22, 2015)

bigekv528i said:


> while in Afghanistan was 220lbs prior and all the food I can eat.
> first cycle of test E used 3yrs ago.  started 500mg/wk and went up to 1000mg/week with zero results.
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly bro, I'm gonna say the issue here is with food intake. Cals in vs cals used.

If I'm reading this correctly, you've been eating the same way for three years and have made no changes at the start of the cycle. It sounds like you have come to a sticking point, and keep an open mind because I'm saying opposite of three pages of replies with the exception of one or two, if your gains stopped and you started the aas and didn't adjust your diet, that sounds like the culprit in this case.

If you were eating in excess, enough cals to gain, and the aas was bunk, you would still gain weight but in the wrong places.

Good aas or bad, if your calories well exceed your maintenance cals, which keep you at the same weight, you will gain regardless weather it's muscle or fat. No movement on the scale = not enough cals in.

You sound big and very active, 235 isn't small potatoes. I would suspect a cal burning machine. 6 to 7 days of training and I'm gonna guess pretty intense and possible long workouts which doesn't always mean overtraining, it can mean not enough fuel for the workload.

That's just how it works. Pretty simple stuff. If it was bunk and you took in enough cals you will gain even if not quality gains.

I'm going to suggest you up the cals 1000 to 1500 per day and see how you do from there. I'm gonna bet pretty good.

Now, I'm not saying the gear is good, what I'm saying is either way, not enough cals.

If everyone is gaining but you, that's where I'd start looking.

H


----------



## bigekv528i (Jun 23, 2015)

COBRA,

lab test purchased online.  Is there a cost at the lab as well on top of the price paid online


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 13, 2015)

bigekv528i said:


> COBRA,
> 
> lab test purchased online.  Is there a cost at the lab as well on top of the price paid online



Shouldnt be. Has the test been giving you ragging throbbing erections? have you been having puffy nipples due to high estorgen from not using an AI? if the answer is no then the gear is bullshit. IMO side effects are the most obvious early sign the the gear is real...


----------



## HDH (Jul 13, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Shouldnt be. Has the test been giving you ragging throbbing erections? have you been having puffy nipples due to high estorgen from not using an AI? if the answer is no then the gear is bullshit. IMO side effects are the most obvious early sign the the gear is real...



The gear tested good. He wasn't eating enough.

Not everyone gets sides the same.

H


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 15, 2015)

bigekv528i said:


> while in Afghanistan was 220lbs prior and all the food I can eat.
> first cycle of test E used 3yrs ago.  started 500mg/wk and went up to 1000mg/week with zero results.
> 
> 
> ...



The story is fallacy conjured up by a person with factitious disorder or munchausen syndrome - totally bogus!


----------

